# Is the YouTube cubing scene dying?



## Johnny (Sep 26, 2015)

All of the channels that I can think of (at least the big ones) don't seem to upload nearly as often as they used to. When a new puzzle comes out, I feel like it's much harder to find an unboxing of first impressions video than it used to be.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 26, 2015)

CrazyBadCuber has pretty much stopped. Same with Paradox and JRCuber and Convinsa are also slowing down if not stopped. I guess it is slightly harder to find unboxings, but just maybe because there are so many new cubes coming out that they can't get all of them


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2015)

What's new? Channels come and go all the time. It takes a lot of effort to make frequent youtube videos, and when the real world sets in you pretty much have to stop. Anyway, unboxing videos are retarded, so you aren't missing out on anything worthwhile.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 27, 2015)

Dene said:


> Anyway, unboxing videos are retarded, so you aren't missing out on anything worthwhile.


Millions of YouTube viewers would disagree with this statement. What you actually mean is that you don't like them.


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Millions of YouTube viewers would disagree with this statement. What you actually mean is that you don't like them.



Tony, you are a god


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not really, yeah, a lot of big YouCubers we know and love are stopping/uploading less, but a bunch of new ones are getting popular(DGCubes, Cubey Time, TPC eccetera)! 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaint (Sep 28, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Millions of YouTube viewers would disagree with this statement. What you actually mean is that you don't like them.



Just because millions of people do something does not validate it as a worthwhile waste of time. Lots of people do drugs but it is still considered dumb by most people. I think what Dene was getting at was that watching someone open a box and give first impressions is in essence kind of silly. Reviews of products are generally more helpful. A cube out of the box does not represent how it performs once properly set up and is of little help to people who actually tension and lube their cubes.

Then again I could be reading into it a little deep. I also find the idea of un-boxings rather silly.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 28, 2015)

Phaint said:


> Just because millions of people do something does not validate it as a worthwhile waste of time. Lots of people do drugs but it is still considered dumb by most people. I think what Dene was getting at was that watching someone open a box and give first impressions is in essence kind of silly. Reviews of products are generally more helpful. A cube out of the box does not represent how it performs once properly set up and is of little help to people who actually tension and lube their cubes.
> 
> Then again I could be reading into it a little deep. I also find the idea of un-boxings rather silly.
> 
> ...



Millions of people also find speedcubing silly. The idea of sitting in a room with a 1980s toy and trying to solve as fast as possible just strikes them as dumb.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 28, 2015)

I doubt the cubing scene will disappear from Youtube. For every new cube I do some unbox and review searches. I enjoy watching these. I like unboxings..


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2015)

Phaint said:


> Just because millions of people do something does not validate it as a worthwhile waste of time. Lots of people do drugs but it is still considered dumb by most people. I think what Dene was getting at was that watching someone open a box and give first impressions is in essence kind of silly. Reviews of products are generally more helpful. A cube out of the box does not represent how it performs once properly set up and is of little help to people who actually tension and lube their cubes.
> 
> Then again I could be reading into it a little deep. I also find the idea of un-boxings rather silly.



Ya tnx you saved me a hassle. People are stupid and do stupid things. It doesn't mean those things are no longer stupid. Unboxing videos can't provide any real substance, and can only provide entertainment value if the person doing it is entertaining in and of themselves.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 28, 2015)

I know that people these days try to do a lot of editing in their videos, and so videos take more time to make. Back a few years ago many people used Raw video or minor editing for their videos. I Use minor editing for my videos and just enhancing for my solves so I could easily upload something everyday, but that never happens cause I'm lazy.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I see a lot of new channels run by <13 year old kids that are trash. They either fake their solves completely or have the worst quality. I feel like new channels are basically just seeking for attention rather than trying to put in legitimate work and effort to make a quality channel.

Meanwhile, I'm not trying whatsoever.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 29, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> I see a lot of new channels run by <13 year old kids that are trash. They either fake their solves completely or have the worst quality. I feel like new channels are basically just seeking for attention rather than trying to put in legitimate work and effort to make a quality channel.



This is, unfortunately, quite true.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> I see a lot of new channels run by <13 year old kids that are trash. They either fake their solves completely or have the worst quality. I feel like new channels are basically just seeking for attention rather than trying to put in legitimate work and effort to make a quality channel.



Sounds to me like nothing has changed in 8 years.


----------



## Phaint (Sep 29, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> I see a lot of new channels run by <13 year old kids that are trash. They either fake their solves completely or have the worst quality. I feel like new channels are basically just seeking for attention rather than trying to put in legitimate work and effort to make a quality channel.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm not trying whatsoever.



Sounds like the bar for entry is fairly low.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 30, 2015)

What's happened to Cubing World?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 1, 2015)

youSurname said:


> What's happened to Cubing World?



Nothing. Noah is just very busy.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes, I agree with this thread that after the year 2015 , the cubing scene online has reduced.
Nowadays, there are lot of new cubers who do not have advanced knowledge , and just focus on competing yo.


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

Thankfully, Jperm is still active


----------



## White KB (May 16, 2019)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> Not really, yeah, a lot of big YouCubers we know and love are stopping/uploading less, but a bunch of new ones are getting popular(DGCubes, Cubey Time, TPC eccetera)!
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


Speaking of, Cubeorithms recently hit 100K subs.
Only him, RedKB , TheMaoiSha (Sp)*, Cuby (Sp)*, CrazyBadCuber, MeMyselfAndPi, Feliks Zemdegs, Tony Fisher, OskarPuzzle, TheSergsB, JRCuber, Z3Cubing, Rubik's, Dan Brown, and Rob's World hold that title.
(That list was longer that I thought)

*Sp just means they speak Spanish


----------

